
Semantic Markup or Death? Part I - sp4rki
http://nateabele.com/semantic-markup-i
======
grobolom
Cool article. I wonder if he's considered the growth of the 'target' attribute
itself. If implemented according the spec, there will be many cases where
using this catch-all attribute won't be feasible.

